
Extreme Cleverness: Functional Data Structures in Scala - puredanger
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Functional-Data-Structures-in-Scala
======
michaelcampbell
I saw this talk (or one based on it) by Dan at Clojure/conj this year. It's a
bit over my experience, but he's an extremely engaging speaker, and knows his
material well. Very much worth the time to watch.

